# Spain is Happening!!!



## hopalong35 (Mar 2, 2015)

Hey guys

Sorry been away for a few weeks but been really busy - good news is my Dad settled on somewhere to live and will be moving there at the end of May!!

Ok some help needed from those experts among you and what we need to do. Hopefully you can provde some of your expert help.

What I have done already:
POA given to solicitor so they are sorting out NIE numbers and property etc
S1 form applied for and pension payments changed to Spanish bank account

What I need to do when we go back:
Regsiter him for residency
Regsiter him for healthcare with the S1 form
Register on the padron
Buy a car

So my question - do I need to do all the above?

And if so, I can find all the info about WHAT i need to provide but cant find anything about WHERE we need to go (ie Town Hall, Police Station, Social Security) they seem to vary all the time.

Can anyone provide some guidance?


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

Perhaps he could do most of this himself when he is living there.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Congratulations, glad he has found somewhere he likes. The answers to your questions may depend on where he is going to be living, as sometimes things are done differently in different places.

Where I live, it would be:-

Registering on the padròn - at your local Ayuntamiento (Town Hall)
Registering for residency - at the Extranjeria office (ours is at our nearest Comisaria de Policia Nacional (National Police)
Registering for healthcare with S1 - first take it to the nearest INSS (Social Security office) and he will be sent a document confirming his entitlement to healthcare which he would then need to take to his local Centro de Salud (Health Centre) to register with a doctor there. After he's registered the Spanish Social Security will send a copy of his registration document to the DWP in Newcastle who will then send him an application form for an EHIC card which he can use if back in the UK or in any other European country apart from Spain. All this might take a few months in all, we have just been through it ourselves.
Buy a car - no idea, we don't have one!


----------



## hopalong35 (Mar 2, 2015)

Great Thanks!

Does anyone know where the nearest Extranjeria is to Torre-Pachecco? and also Town Hall too (I think there is one there though)

I cant find info on this anywhere - I think there is an INSS too but if not I know there is one in San Javier


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

hopalong35 said:


> Great Thanks!
> 
> Does anyone know where the nearest Extranjeria is to Torre-Pachecco? and also Town Hall too (I think there is one there though)
> 
> I cant find info on this anywhere - I think there is an INSS too but if not I know there is one in San Javier



There's a complete list here:
Página oficial de la DGP-Comisaría General de Extranjería y Fronteras


----------



## smitty5668 (Feb 25, 2015)

hello hopy. glad you got your dad sorted out, which complex did you end up on?


----------



## hopalong35 (Mar 2, 2015)

smitty5668 said:


> hello hopy. glad you got your dad sorted out, which complex did you end up on?


Really lovely place in La Torres

To begin with he wasn't feeling it so I didn't push it but as we were shown around and we experienced going to town, general feel of the resort, friendly people locally and in town he started to get a lot more excited about it and then we looked at this one place that he loved and really wanted - we put an offer in on two places and the one that accepted was the one he wanted!!

He is really excited still - bit nervous as expected but he is planning what to do on his lazy afternoons by the pool and exploring the local area.

One we get some the legal bits above sorted and get him a car he's happy with then he'll be fine


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

The part that others have so far avoided - the car.

As you may have gathered, secondhand cars here are more expensive when compared with the UK but they tend to have far fewer rust problems and flog on for years. The average age of cars in my street is 15+ years old. Ours is one of the newer ones at only 6 years old.

Unless he particularly has something in mind, I find the best thing is to look around at what is on the road in the area he is going to live. The chances are that the commonest will be the type most suited to that area. (For this area it is the small MPV - berlingo, partner, kangoo, etc.) Once the type of vehicle is decided on, look at the makes and models. I would recommend that he avoid the back street dealers (Arthur Daley has branches here as well) and go to a main dealer. He can get a good idea of what might be available and prices by going to AutoScout24: Coches de segunda mano - ofertas coches de ocasión y usados and filling in the search criteria and seeing what comes up.

Good advice is to consider carefully who he is going to deal with (in everything, not just cars) and avoid those whose only qualification is they speak English. It is far better to use Spaniards who do a good job/give good service and use a good translator/interpreter for the language bit - it might cost a tad more but he will be less likely to get ripped off that way.


----------



## Tammydog (Mar 7, 2015)

Well done on your Dad finding a home. We have just come back. Did look at properties but want to wait on completion here. But learnt loads and wen around with some Spanish agents that gave us good advise. Be careful with car as if secondhand bargain you can be charged complementary tax on the original price as they do with properties as well. And you can get a tax bill in a few years time for this. The agents actually warned us of this tax. So check it out.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Tammydog said:


> Well done on your Dad finding a home. We have just come back. Did look at properties but want to wait on completion here. But learnt loads and wen around with some Spanish agents that gave us good advise. Be careful with car as if secondhand bargain you can be charged complementary tax on the original price as they do with properties as well. And you can get a tax bill in a few years time for this. The agents actually warned us of this tax. So check it out.


If you should get a tax bill later it has nothing to do with cars. It is all about the undervaluing on paper of property so that the seller pays less tax - great for the seller but guess who gets to pay the tax shortfall when Hacienda do their periodic checks?


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

Congratulations to you & your dad! What fabulous news. I hope all your hard research has paid off and that your dad will prove himself to the family in no time that Spain is an absolutely fabulous place for him to settle and put smiles on his face on a daily basis. I can relate to your dad wanting a fresh new start. Spain is even better of a fresh new start than I was imaging. I hope it is the same for him.


----------

